
 Why is this apparently simple Go benchmark so slow? - ditados
https://gist.github.com/rcarmo/5394708
======
kibibu
From the Go docs: "GOMAXPROCS sets the maximum number of CPUs that can be
executing simultaneously and returns the previous setting"

You are setting this to 8 on a dual-core system. What happens when you set it
to 2?

